# Anyone have a clue what these are?



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone have an idea what these may be? I have 3 of them in my biocube 2 have 7 points like the pic light color underbelly dark top and 1 has 6 i find them gliding across my liverock and glass very slowly lol. Just wanted to make sure they werent harmful any ideas would be appreciated. 

Cheers 
James

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190613484397794.40531.100003474319787&type=1#!/photo.php?fbid=202220493237093&set=a.190613484397794.40531.100003474319787&type=3&theater


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

They look like mini stars. Little hitch hikers on your LR. Would definitely be fine in a FOWLR.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 they will disappear and re appear off and on,


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are called Asterina stars


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Great thanks everyone


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Asterina stars have been known to eat Zoas and some other LPS corals. I'm trying to get rid of them right now. I have some Harlequin Shrimp helping. I'll have to feed them with an actual star once the Asterina population drops. Do you have a FOWLR?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have ton of them in my tank and they don't eat my corals and Zoa, I heard Harlequin Shrimps do not eat them.

scherzo , do your Harlequin Shrimps eat Asterina stars?


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

They seem to be, once in awhile I pick them off the glass and drop them near the shrimp. My population seems to be dropping. Harlequins move slowly so I can't really tell if they are munching on them or not. Plus I do it at night so it is even harder to see.


----------

